# danio soon to lay eggs



## fish bubbles (Mar 17, 2009)

when it comes to Danios. my female is getting ready to pop. since they lay eggs what are sure signs of them getting ready to drop all the eggs?

also, can a danio be moved to a nursery cage so the eggs fall to the bottom of that or do they have to be in a big tank with rocks?

how do you handle danio eggs?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

set up a tank with a fine pore sponge filter and the bottom covered with marbles or stones that are about 1/2" diameter.... move the males and females into that tank... as soon as you see that the females are no longer fat; pull everybody out ....you will need to have some very fine food on hand for the fry which should appear in a couple of days...


----------



## fish bubbles (Mar 17, 2009)

but doesn.t the tank need to be cycled and heated? i dont have any more tanks, heaters, etc, 

i took the red wag platys out of my 55gal tank cause the shark kept attacking them. so the 10 gal tank has red wag platys in it.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

actually , i never cycle the tank..i will set it up and add dechlor just before putting the adults in.less junk in the tank to make the eggs fungus...and do not feed the adults either.they should spawn within 48 hours of putting them in.


----------

